# Crow hunting... Counting down the minutes



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Only just over a month until crow season starts! One of my favorite animals to hunt! I love jumping around public land spots and raising heck with our (old) Johnny Stewart calls and the cassette player. Truly an addicting sport and a worthy opponent indeed  Anybody else out there hunt crows?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll be out a few times. A great activity to break up the cabin fever.


----------



## Jjbine (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm new to hunting crows. Any suggestions on techniques to getting them? Thanks


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out crowbusters .com 

Camo up, practice with some skeet shooting, get a e-caller.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crows Crows Crows They are on my mind all the time:yikes: They are by far my favorite bird to hunt! I was always shooting sixes at them but switched to high brass 7 1/2's What a difference... I set vacation time for crow hunting it used to be for deer season!!! They are hard as hell to trick and you better not show any SKIN!! or its over.... You call and they come:evil:


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you do with the dead crows?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

U D said:


> What do you do with the dead crows?


Everyone has to eat crow sooner or later. 

You can breast them out, just leave them for critters, bait for coyotes, etc...


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

roger15055 said:


> Crows Crows Crows They are on my mind all the time:yikes: They are by far my favorite bird to hunt! I was always shooting sixes at them but switched to high brass 7 1/2's What a difference... I set vacation time for crow hunting it used to be for deer season!!! They are hard as hell to trick and you better not show any SKIN!! or its over.... You call and they come:evil:


What gauge shotgun do you use? I have a hard time shooting crows sometimes and I use sizes maybe that's my problem.




No ducks, no glory!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jjbine said:


> I'm new to hunting crows. Any suggestions on techniques to getting them? Thanks


As long as you have an electronic caller, a shotgun, some easy access public land spots and some camp you should be able to shoot a few. Decoys help but aren't a necessity. But I cannot say camo enough! They are the smartest birds in North America and can see you from a mile away. Make sure you are well covered and well hidden! 

Have fun out there and welcome to the addiction! 


No ducks, no glory!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Highball28 said:


> What gauge shotgun do you use? I have a hard time shooting crows sometimes and I use sizes maybe that's my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found crows the toughest of all birds to kill cleanly. Went out with a buddy of mine who has a lot of experience - has decoys, blind, calls etc. and we were able to get them in pretty close. I was shooting 1 1/4 of #4s and he was shooting his so-called "Blue Death" handloads (buddy loads for him) Peter's blue plastic shells, 1 1/4 of #2 stuffed to the hilt with Blue Dot powder. Both loads knocked them down with alacrity but they were still flopping when they hit the ground. My opinion - you can't be overloaded for crows - 12 ga. of course. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## Joe Bondroff (Dec 28, 2013)

I love hunting crows too! I will add this to my winter activities. I hunt them in August and my success usually came in the morning just after the sun comes up for a couple of hours and then again an hour or two before the sun goes down. They sell clip on decoys that work really well. Two hunters are usually the better way to go. One who will call or set up the electronic calls the other to shoot. We have found the fewer hunters the better, or break up into teams. The more people the more opportunities for the crows to spot you. 

I am not sure how they act in the winter, but in the summer they are usually in family groups and will send out a scout or two to investigate before then the main group will follow. Try to hold off on shooting the scouts, unless they spot you, for the main group to come into range. This is what we found to be the most difficult to do without being spotted by the scouts. However, if you are able to the results are a bunch of dead crows and many high fives. 

If anyone has different info on winter behavior please share. I do like the idea of saving the carcasses for coyote bait (wife won't like the idea of them in the downstairs freezer). I do have a wild man cookbook with a crow recipe, but do not have the stomach to try it. Otherwise fertilizer for the garden.

Shoot straight.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Joe Bondroff said:


> I love hunting crows too! I will add this to my winter activities. I hunt them in August and my success usually came in the morning just after the sun comes up for a couple of hours and then again an hour or two before the sun goes down. They sell clip on decoys that work really well. Two hunters are usually the better way to go. One who will call or set up the electronic calls the other to shoot. We have found the fewer hunters the better, or break up into teams. The more people the more opportunities for the crows to spot you.
> 
> I am not sure how they act in the winter, but in the summer they are usually in family groups and will send out a scout or two to investigate before then the main group will follow. Try to hold off on shooting the scouts, unless they spot you, for the main group to come into range. This is what we found to be the most difficult to do without being spotted by the scouts. However, if you are able to the results are a bunch of dead crows and many high fives.
> 
> ...


In the winter they are usually in pairs or looking for mates. I would say we are more successful in the August-September season. This is just because the yearlings are flying around curious and looking for action. In the winter the birds are older, wiser and harder to hunt.


No ducks, no glory!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Highball28 said:


> What gauge shotgun do you use? I have a hard time shooting crows sometimes and I use sixes maybe that's my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No ducks, no glory!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

shooting crows is good fun,we shoot them all year round here, so many about i was in the wood the other day after pigeons and shot 11 crows while in there,out again today after them.get a dead rabbit rip its guts out lay it by a decoy crow, the crows will come to it,


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We used to shoot a pile during waterfowl season when it was open year round.

I shoot an open choked 20 pump with 7.5 or 8 shot. No decoys, just get within 1/2 mile or so, hide really well, then I mouth call them. If they don't come within range on the first swing, I let them go past, then call once they are past. They go crazy trying to find the source of the sound and we're usually shooting them at tree top height or less. Move on the next spot and repeat.

Being well hidden after we shoot we usually keep calling, sometimes bringing a few back for round two.

I've found them very easy to bring down.


----------



## Twototesfull (Jan 4, 2015)

Just started crow hunting...awesome winter activity! Do you know of any crow tourneys in the state?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Twototesfull said:


> Just started crow hunting...awesome winter activity! Do you know of any crow tourneys in the state?


There is one in the thumb at the Salmon Stop on February 21. I'll be posting the flyer once I get it.


----------



## Twototesfull (Jan 4, 2015)

Great, thanks...would like to see the info.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes please post the information on the tournament, that sounds like a great time . Also as far as guns and loads- my favorite go to gun is my citori with 2 3/4 - 7.5 high brass shells. I have tried all kinds of loads and they seem to work the best. As the season wears on first shot 7.5 next shot is a six reason being they are getting out of there.. I always take out my sweet 16 that was my fathers at least a couple hunts no real reason it just bring back the memories. I also take my skb side by side in a 20 ga with #6. I have added some newer decoys to my bag of tricks. I have silouettes and a few other decoys if you are new to the sport and live downriver you can have them just come get them. The most important thing is to stay hidden and camouflaged like when waterfowl or turkey huntiing. Try and stay away from the super tall trees because they fly over the trees. Do not put the decoys right in front of you! They will find you! Set them off to the side of you, they will fly back and forth and you will get shots. I have learned over the years that i like to hunt a area between 15 to 25 minutes they either come or not. Get back in the truck and drive to the next parking area if you are hunting state land or private and as long as you go 500 yards or so and start over. Give it at least a weeks rest after you bust them they are super smart and won't forget and you will go home bummed out. Don't forget the area where you duck hunt they are there to ! Heck they are everywhere Hope this helps! Good luck and be safe. Roger.


----------



## Twototesfull (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks so much for the insight and decoy offer Roger, greatly appreciated! I am not exactly downriver (St Clair County) but greatly appreciate the tips being a newbie crow, info is a bit scarce in most cases.

Thanks again


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

I put on a couple hundred miles the last couple days. Hope the weather over the next week doesnt change the birds habits too much.

BH


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

There's been a group of a couple thousand crows (not exaggerating) hanging around AA near Briarwood Mall since at least Christmas. I can't figure out what the deal is with all the birds there. Some kind of winter yarding area I guess. I see them every day driving down 94.

Crows are something I've always kicked around getting after. My son wanted to go out after some bunnies today but I had a smoker to watch. Might need to look at the book and give crows a shot as there font appear to be many rabbits around my area.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is the contest flyer. Should be easier this year without 3 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## Rustyboy (Nov 27, 2007)

I checked guide, do you have to wear hunters orange to hunt crow?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

NO- You don't have to wear orange but when i am walking in or out i do for safety!! You never know who is out there better safe than sorry:yikes: Weatherman says cold and snowy Sunday let's hope it doesn't snow to much the cold is fine but they won't fly very much in the snow.. I am looking at the weather every half hour like a fool hoping 30 and sunny no wind you can always wish.. Only thing left do do is pick my gun up from 55Ducker i left it in his truck after a goose hunt and he called and said "I got your gun all cleaned up for you" All i was thinking was How Sweet It Is The guy is a fanatic when it comes to his play toys!!! It probably looks better than when i took it out of the box new!!!


----------



## Rustyboy (Nov 27, 2007)

Is there somewhere in hunters digest that states that? I've gone thru it and can't find the anwser


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rustyboy said:


> Is there somewhere in hunters digest that states that? I've gone thru it and can't find the anwser


Yes it does. I don't recall where, I think it is in one of the subnotes. It is like hunting turkeys and water fowl. If you wear orange you won't shoot any, they will send you a mile away.


----------



## Rustyboy (Nov 27, 2007)

I've hunted crows for over 10 years and never wore hunters orange, one of my partners that I hunt with noticed that there is no mention of wearing or not wearing in the guide for this year, if someone can point out where its at in guide I would appreciate it. No where in bags limits, and not mentioned in "hunters orange" section, where turkey hunting, bow hunting is discussed, I don't need a ticket!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Under exceptions in the hunting guide:

"Exception: This does not apply to a person engaged in the taking of deer with a bow or crossbow during archery deer season, a person taking bear with a bow or crossbow, a person engaged in the taking of turkey or migratory birds other than woodcock, a person engaged in the sport of falconry, or a person who is stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote, or fox."
Crows are migratory birds.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Anybody get out today?


No ducks, no glory!


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Went out in 30 mph winds an snow 
That lasted 20 minutes.
Two birds came in. No shots.
Opening day last year got 13 in 1.5 hrs


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Was told by co few years ago must have orange in an out of woods. 
That was out coyote hunting. Better safe than sorry .


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

shutherdown said:


> Was told by co few years ago must have orange in an out of woods.
> That was out coyote hunting. Better safe than sorry .


You need to wear orange when walking to your stand/setup. Full camo allowed when you are hunting.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Quack Addict said:


> There's been a group of a couple thousand crows (not exaggerating) hanging around AA near Briarwood Mall since at least Christmas. I can't figure out what the deal is with all the birds there. Some kind of winter yarding area I guess. I see them every day driving down 94.
> 
> Crows are something I've always kicked around getting after. My son wanted to go out after some bunnies today but I had a smoker to watch. Might need to look at the book and give crows a shot as there font appear to be many rabbits around my area.


Yep, those crows fly over my work every day in the evening and there are at least a couple thousand. I have no idea where they are going or what they are doing.


----------



## sam2857 (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't seen much around up here greenville, Cedar springs, Rockford, Lowell and Ionia areas, mostly seen top 2-3 birds in each lands I hunted. Anyone finds a good numbers???


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Same around the central Michigan area of course the weather hasn't been the best either. Maybe with the warmth they'll fly this weekend


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Have what I would guess to be a couple hundred roosting behind my house, went out and missed 4 times and packed it in. They're still roosting in the same spot so now I have decoys and better ammo. Taking fiancé with me in a little bit. I'm just questioning shooting them so close to their roost?


----------



## sam2857 (Aug 24, 2011)

I drove around more than I hunted today and couldn't find more lands to hunt. Anyone cares to give out?


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Had a good solo hunt this AM. I had one get REAL close. :evil:

Entry:











Exit:










Total:














Good hunting,

BH


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Big Honkers said:


> Had a good solo hunt this AM. I had one get REAL close. :evil:
> 
> Entry:
> 
> ...


Holy crap!! I could only dream of a hunt like that. It must be a better flyway in the east? Went out runnin n gunnin this afternoon and saw NOTHING which is really unusual.


No ducks, no glory!


----------

